# Best Hamburger in GA



## wrogers (May 27, 2010)

The title says it all. Tell us where you thik you've had the best Hamburger in the state. I'm not talking about chains or fast food, I'm talkin about awesome homemade burgers.


----------



## Unicoidawg (May 27, 2010)

Ribeyes in Cornelia GA............. They take a ribeye steak and grind it up and make a burger out of it....... OUT OF THIS WORLD GOOD!!!!!


----------



## Juiceb23 (May 27, 2010)

Try Moogies in Toccoa or the cafe in Southern Outdoors between Banks Crossing and Homer.  I have had some awesome burgers and those are two of the best I've ever eaten.


----------



## huntfish (May 27, 2010)

Unicoidawg said:


> Ribeyes in Cornelia GA............. They take a ribeye steak and grind it up and make a burger out of it....... OUT OF THIS WORLD GOOD!!!!!



I've got to try that next time I'm in the area....


----------



## Jeff Phillips (May 27, 2010)

On my deck!

Get your ground chuck from Wilkes Meat Market (ground fresh every day or pick a roast and they will grind for you), make 8-12 oz. patties, coat with Lawreys and garlic, cook over a VERY hot fire until the outside is charred and the inside is still pink, add a chunk of extra sharp cheddar to melt!

I like mine with a sesame bun, videlia onion, Hellmanns Mayo, and Clauessens pickles


----------



## Luke0927 (May 27, 2010)

Jeff Phillips said:


> On my deck!
> 
> Get your ground chuck from Wilkes Meat Market (ground fresh every day or pick a roast and they will grind for you), make 8-12 oz. patties, coat with Lawreys and garlic, cook over a VERY hot fire until the outside is charred and the inside is still pink, add a chunk of extra sharp cheddar to melt!
> 
> I like mine with a sesame bun, videlia onion, Hellmanns Mayo, and Clauessens pickles




Son its good can't beat a good one cooked yourself....love Wilkes and Ferguson's meat got to decide what to do get to throw on my new smoker for this weekend.


----------



## stewart 14 (May 27, 2010)

Mine!!!


----------



## Ole Fuzzy (May 27, 2010)

wrogers said:


> The title says it all. Tell us where you thik you've had the best Hamburger in the state. I'm not talking about chains or fast food, I'm talkin about awesome homemade burgers.



I've had some great ones near McRae, but cooked out in the country, not at Waylon's or some other restaurant.  I believe the ones made yourself are the best.  

"Gourmet" burger joints have multiplied in metro Atlanta.  The Highland Tap has always had a good one; it's an unusual place with character, I like it there.  Flip is pretty popular.  The Vortex is pretty good too.


----------



## BBQBOSS (May 27, 2010)

Unicoidawg said:


> Ribeyes in Cornelia GA............. take a ribeye steak and grind it up and make a burger out of it....... OUT OF THIS WORLD GOOD!!!!!



I do that from time to time and i havent had one better than that at a restaurant.


----------



## 91xjgawes (May 27, 2010)

brogens, one of the best burgers i have had out.... I prefer the ones made on my grill..


----------



## georgiaboy (May 27, 2010)

Jeff Phillips said:


> On my deck!
> 
> Get your ground chuck from Wilkes Meat Market (ground fresh every day or pick a roast and they will grind for you), make 8-12 oz. patties, coat with Lawreys and garlic, cook over a VERY hot fire until the outside is charred and the inside is still pink, add a chunk of extra sharp cheddar to melt!
> 
> I like mine with a sesame bun, videlia onion, Hellmanns Mayo, and Clauessens pickles



Is 6:30 good or would 7 tonight be better?


----------



## TimBray (May 27, 2010)

Mine are OK and my future son-in-law makes about the best homemade burger (or store-bought) I've ever had.   As far as a restaraunt, it's hard to beat Deer Lodge in Hiawassee. 

Tim


----------



## sharpeblades (May 27, 2010)

*Best burgers*

I like a home made one the best .But for a restaurant i like the bacon double form 5-Guys Burger & fries in Macon Ga.


----------



## redlevel (May 27, 2010)

Pool Room in Thomaston, GA.


----------



## bnew17 (May 27, 2010)

Without a doubt.... The Minute Grill in Dublin, Ga...they FRY "krystal " sized burgers in grease and serve them on a bread roll.


----------



## maker4life (May 27, 2010)

Before Rick's Oyster Bar in Cairo closed they made  a darn good burger . I love the double bacon cheeseburgers from Three Squares  .


----------



## blues brother (May 27, 2010)

redlevel said:


> Pool Room in Thomaston, GA.



That is a good burger! I have not had one in some time.


----------



## Crooked Stick (May 27, 2010)

Hey brother that sounds great. But I would put Duke's on it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!











Jeff Phillips said:


> On my deck!
> 
> Get your ground chuck from Wilkes Meat Market (ground fresh every day or pick a roast and they will grind for you), make 8-12 oz. patties, coat with Lawreys and garlic, cook over a VERY hot fire until the outside is charred and the inside is still pink, add a chunk of extra sharp cheddar to melt!
> 
> I like mine with a sesame bun, videlia onion, Hellmanns Mayo, and Clauessens pickles


----------



## tracvend (May 27, 2010)

To the person who posted 5-guys, you really need to get out more if you think their burger is anywhere even near good....  That's almost as bad as a belly bomb from Krystals......  Take your french fries and burger patty and make a ball in your hand and then squeeze... You will end up with like a 1/2 cup of pure grease......  Wow, i can't believe you even compared 5-guys to what all these others are posting.....


----------



## DBM78 (May 27, 2010)

City Billards in Aiken SC has the best burger. Its on the menu this is the worlds best cheeseburger. The place is located in downtown Aiken they also have a mighty fine chilli dog. 

Look at the menu from the website below.
http://www.citybilliardsaikensc.com/


----------



## Fletch_W (May 27, 2010)

+2 on The Vortex on Moreland Ave in Atlanta. I'm not real big on the service or crowd there, but the burger is worth it. 

However, I've recently heard great things about the burger at a little place called White Tiger in the Boulevard Neighborhood in Athens. It supposedly puts all other burgers to shame, and my source is reliable. Anyone here try it?


----------



## Cottontail (May 27, 2010)

5 guys burgers and fries are as good as anybodies.


----------



## burkehunter (May 27, 2010)

I like five guys pretty good and the rack and grill on hwy 56 has a great burger. The BEST burger joint just closed its doors not to long ago and that was Paradise Cafe in downtown Augusta and their burger covered a 10 in plate and was out of this world good. I will have a place in my heart for them always. It was in a pretty rough part of town so you couldn't forget to lock your doors but it was worth the risk.


----------



## kentuckychuck (May 27, 2010)

*great burgers*

These places are no longer around but I can still remember how much I loved these burgers!!!!  1st place Louise's it use to be just across railroad tracks in stockbridge, GA it's long gone.  Back then you crossed the tracks her place was on the right .  It was a small double wide trailer always packed out with people order chili cheese burgers to go because there was no place to sit and the food was great.  Also remember when Kersey's marina on Lake Jackson was open she Frankie Kersey made some fantastic chili cheese burgers as well (kersey burger') Frankie would peel the rind off the tomato's.  It was always good old fashioned home cooked food miss those places wish they were still here!!!!  Now days for good hamburger around here we just have to make them at home!  Hope some of yall remember these places, Chuck


----------



## Rays123 (May 27, 2010)

The Basket Shack in Canton,GA. I love the cheeseburger with everything on it and battered fries, full of grease but I havent had anything thatll compare


----------



## JB1979 (May 27, 2010)

kentuckychuck said:


> These places are no longer around but I can still remember how much I loved these burgers!!!!  1st place Louise's it use to be just across railroad tracks in stockbridge, GA it's long gone.  Back then you crossed the tracks her place was on the right .  It was a small double wide trailer always packed out with people order chili cheese burgers to go because there was no place to sit and the food was great.  Also remember when Kersey's marina on Lake Jackson was open she Frankie Kersey made some fantastic chili cheese burgers as well (kersey burger') Frankie would peel the rind off the tomato's.  It was always good old fashioned home cooked food miss those places wish they were still here!!!!  Now days for good hamburger around here we just have to make them at home!  Hope some of yall remember these places, Chuck



I'm with you on the Kersey burger Chuck, but how can you not mention Cook's Lunchroom in Jackson?  The chili cheese burgers are classic.


----------



## aa07512 (May 27, 2010)

four winds in cussetta ga is hard to beat. they are the home of the Ranger burger. Located right outside the gate of ft benning.. one ranger burger with fries is almost more than one person can eat.  I havent had one in a long time.. May have to ride down there this weekend..


----------



## biker13 (May 27, 2010)

Double D in Gainesville(Rabbittown)


----------



## Six million dollar ham (May 27, 2010)

2 best for me in this state - 

Blind Pig Tavern in Athens

The Quarter on Tybee island


----------



## knot (May 27, 2010)

aa07512 said:


> four winds in cussetta ga is hard to beat. they are the home of the Ranger burger. Located right outside the gate of ft benning.. one ranger burger with fries is almost more than one person can eat.  I havent had one in a long time.. May have to ride down there this weekend..



X2     Try to stop in there when i am heading toward columbus.


----------



## jleepeters (May 28, 2010)

A lil place right outside of Monroe. Campton Resturant


----------



## waterdogs (May 28, 2010)

X2 on southern outdoors in banks crossing. Real meat, big burger and a good price. I eat there 2 times a week.


----------



## shea900 (May 28, 2010)

JB1979 said:


> I'm with you on the Kersey burger Chuck, but how can you not mention Cook's Lunchroom in Jackson?  The chili cheese burgers are classic.



What street is that on?


----------



## LEON MANLEY (May 28, 2010)

Mike's Corner Store in Shady Dale.
Can't miss it, it's the only store in Shady Dale.


----------



## Gun Guru (May 28, 2010)

The hamburger at "Brad's" in Gainesville suits me. Try the messyburger!


----------



## Jeff Phillips (May 28, 2010)

Gun Guru said:


> The hamburger at "Brad's" in Gainesville suits me. Try the messyburger!



Is that the place beside Schulers?

Those burgers are great!


----------



## atgolfer (May 28, 2010)

Merle's Barbeque, Hiram, Ga


----------



## KDarsey (May 28, 2010)

A little place in Allentown (Ga.)  It was in an old service station and it looked run down but they had the best. Theirs were the Big ones on the oversize buns with all the fixins' and a pile of fries for under $5.
  The place burned a few months ago but I hear they are rebuilding.
  I also heard she had the best catfish around too.
the place didn't even have a sign or a name, the lady's name was Merle so I always called it 'Mighty Merles'


----------



## Arrow3 (May 28, 2010)

LEON MANLEY said:


> Mike's Corner Store in Shady Dale.
> Can't miss it, it's the only store in Shady Dale.



Thats not true...The general store is there too...


----------



## Oak-flat Hunter (May 28, 2010)

Double D's Burgers off exit 24; 985 Interstate' Rabbit Town


----------



## LCT (May 28, 2010)

Longhorn's has a kick butt burger.


----------



## Rangerboats (May 28, 2010)

Yonah Burger just north of Cleveland GA, They have always had some good ones.


----------



## greasemnky20 (May 28, 2010)

Beachcomber in St. Simons Island, MMMMMMMMmmmmm GGGOOODDDD!!!!


----------



## waterdogs (May 28, 2010)

I ,just ate another burger from SOUTHERN OUTDOORS IN BANKS CO. IF YOU ARE EVER UP THIS WAY, YOU NEED TO CHECK THEM OUT. EVEN HAD TO ORDER 2 MORE TO GO FOR FRIENDS. YOU EAT THERE 1 TIME, YOU WILL BE BACK AGAIN, AGAIN, AGAIN,,


----------



## Fletch_W (May 28, 2010)

Six million dollar ham said:


> 2 best for me in this state -
> 
> Blind Pig Tavern in Athens
> 
> The Quarter on Tybee island



Forgot about that one! I used to live in Rivermill right across the street, my favorite burger there was the Fat Elvis... big chunk of cheddar, 3 strips of bacon, and some bbq sauce... the cheese fries were pretty good too!


----------



## Born2Trade (May 28, 2010)

*WHere is it*



waterdogs said:


> I ,just ate another burger from SOUTHERN OUTDOORS IN BANKS CO. IF YOU ARE EVER UP THIS WAY, YOU NEED TO CHECK THEM OUT. EVEN HAD TO ORDER 2 MORE TO GO FOR FRIENDS. YOU EAT THERE 1 TIME, YOU WILL BE BACK AGAIN, AGAIN, AGAIN,,



Im in lula where is this place?


----------



## jimbo4116 (May 28, 2010)

Jeff Phillips said:


> On my deck!
> 
> Get your ground chuck from Wilkes Meat Market (ground fresh every day or pick a roast and they will grind for you), make 8-12 oz. patties, coat with Lawreys and garlic, cook over a VERY hot fire until the outside is charred and the inside is still pink, add a chunk of extra sharp cheddar to melt!
> 
> I like mine with a sesame bun, videlia onion, Hellmanns Mayo, and Clauessens pickles



Sounds good.  Try a fresh loaf of french bread from publix for buns, instead of hamburger buns.  Great flavor and they soak up all those juices.


----------



## holler tree (May 28, 2010)

yall obviously have never had a blythe burger. right off hwy 1 headed from wrens to augusta at a little gas station on the right about 10 miles out called macs they are worth the stop.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 28, 2010)

sharpeblades said:


> I like a home made one the best .But for a restaurant i like the bacon double form 5-Guys Burger & fries in Macon Ga.


 


tracvend said:


> To the person who posted 5-guys, you really need to get out more if you think their burger is anywhere even near good.... That's almost as bad as a belly bomb from Krystals...... Take your french fries and burger patty and make a ball in your hand and then squeeze... You will end up with like a 1/2 cup of pure grease...... Wow, i can't believe you even compared 5-guys to what all these others are posting.....


 
Raleigh, you just keep on eatin those Five Guys burgers, especially if they help with the creative process in the makin of those fine knives you make. Heck, I might even come down and have one with you. I don't think they're half bad myself either.


----------



## Hawk9807 (May 29, 2010)

Floyds Hamburger Shack in Fitzgerald.  They've been making some of the best burgers around for years.  Got to throw another vote for the Vortex in too.


----------



## JB1979 (May 29, 2010)

shea900 said:


> What street is that on?


Its right off the square on second st.  Right across from what used to be Western Auto service center.


----------



## JB1979 (May 29, 2010)

Hawk9807 said:


> Floyds Hamburger Shack in Fitzgerald.  They've been making some of the best burgers around for years.  Got to throw another vote for the Vortex in too.



If their burgers are anywhere near as good as their breakfast, I would vote for them.  Their breakfast is awesome.


----------



## telsonman (May 29, 2010)

I think 5 guys is pretty awesome myself. Loco's has some good ones too. 

I make a pretty good deer burger, but I know some people will say I don't get out much, it seems.

I've been to so many burger places that I can't just narrow it down to one. As long as I leave there satisfied, thoroughly satisfied, then I know I'll be back, and thats all that matters.


----------



## ambush80 (May 30, 2010)

The "Ghetto Burger" from Ann's Snack Shop on Memorial drive.


----------



## CL shoer (May 30, 2010)

SallyMae's in madison,FL.the secret they say is she squeezes(pats) the burgers under arm.


----------



## chiefsquirrel83 (May 30, 2010)

The Vortex!!!


----------



## pasinthrough (May 31, 2010)

Mrs Marie's, Dearing, GA.  Right in the middle of town!  It's in my top 5, not including my own...of course!


----------



## SCPO (May 31, 2010)

duck's trolley in manchester, ga. i haven't eaten there in couple years but when i was hunting in marion county would stop in a get one.


----------



## wrogers (Jun 1, 2010)

Some people are posting like a greasy burger is bad or something. Grease is what makes a burger a burger.


----------



## bighonkinjeep (Jun 1, 2010)

The ghetto burger at Anns is awesome but don't dare try to cut in line


----------



## centerc (Jun 1, 2010)

Basket shack Canton ga


----------



## Kwaksmoka (Jun 2, 2010)

T Ray's on Amelia Island is one of the best! I know it's not in ga, but its just across the line!


----------



## ambush80 (Jun 2, 2010)

bighonkinjeep said:


> The ghetto burger at Anns is awesome but don't dare try to cut in line



Got one for lunch today.  Might have it finished by bedtime.


----------



## Hunter922 (Jun 2, 2010)

Old Town  Tavern in Kennesaw Makes a Mean double Bacon Cheeseburger....don't know about the best in GA. but it is Sweet..


----------



## ryano (Jun 2, 2010)

Sue's Cafeteria and Ice cream parlor - Blue Ridge Ga 

Been there for over 30 years. A fine christian lady that has NEVER thrown a frozen patty on her grille.

Awesome vidalia onion rings 

If you fish Blue Ridge lake or are ever in Fannin county for any reason, do yourself a favor and stop by and see the fine folks at Sue's Cafeteria. You will NOT be disappointed.

Great people, great food, great prices.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Jun 2, 2010)

ambush80 said:


> The "Ghetto Burger" from Ann's Snack Shop on Memorial drive.




Where at on Memorial Drive,

or more appropriately,

Where it be?


----------



## ambush80 (Jun 2, 2010)

Twenty five ought six said:


> Where at on Memorial Drive,
> 
> or more appropriately,
> 
> Where it be?



 1615 Memorial Dr
Atlanta, GA 30317
Neighborhood: Kirkwood
(404) 687-9207

Here's the article about Ann's from the Wall Street Journal.

http://online.wsj.com/article/SB117348069193432668-email.html

Just finished the rest of my burger from lunch for dinner.  Watching her cook it is part of the treat.  Get it with onions.


----------



## Ol' Buckmaster (Jun 4, 2010)

Royston Drive In, Royston, GA


----------



## cddogfan1 (Jun 4, 2010)

Anothe vote for the minute grill in dublin ga.  And there fries are the best but thats another thread.


----------



## puddle jumper (Jun 4, 2010)

The Fruit Jar, on 20 in Cartersville,,
Good burgers and great county cooking,,monster plates..
bean and corn bread bar...
Puddle


----------



## preacher (Jun 5, 2010)

I didn't read all of the posts, so I'm sorry if somebody already said this but I think Fuddruckers makes an awesome burger.  There beef patties are amazing, and the buns are on the spot.  Plus, you get to top it off just how you like it.


----------



## joefly (Jun 6, 2010)

Hands down...no contest...

The “World-Famous” Ghetto Burger at Ann's Snack Bar in Atlanta.  

It ain't a good burger unless is drips down your arm....IMHO


----------



## Milkman (Jun 6, 2010)

Gatorb said:


> Love a big Huck Burger with slaw from Hucks in Commerce...



I agree with Huck's for a great restaurant burger.

For a home cooked burger go to Johns Market in Monroe and get their ground sirloin patty.


----------



## JHannah92 (Jun 6, 2010)

I'll throw another vote for Four Winds Cafe in Cusseta.  It's massive, it's inexpensive, and it's delicious.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 7, 2010)

bnew17 said:


> Without a doubt.... The Minute Grill in Dublin, Ga...they FRY "krystal " sized burgers in grease and serve them on a bread roll.



reckon they wish they was Jacks


----------



## ryano (Jun 7, 2010)

preacher said:


> but I think Fuddruckers makes an awesome burger.



Didnt they go bankrupt and close down? 

I had always heard about them being good but expensive.

Hear the same about 5 Guys too. Never been to either one.


----------



## Born2Trade (Jun 7, 2010)

*Messy Burger*



Gun Guru said:


> The hamburger at "Brad's" in Gainesville suits me. Try the messyburger!



I ate lunch at Brads grill in gainesville ga today the messy burger is one of the best iv ever had , just dont plan anything for the rest of the day ,they are off jesse jewel pkwy behind CVS , there number is 770 536 6624 it has 2 angus beef patties,bacon,lettuce,tomato,mayo,ketchup,mustard,red onion,pickle and slaw and cheese,


----------



## Born2Trade (Jun 7, 2010)

*add pic*



Born2Trade said:


> I ate lunch at Brads grill in gainesville ga today the messy burger is one of the best iv ever had , just dont plan anything for the rest of the day ,they are off jesse jewel pkwy behind CVS , there number is 770 536 6624 it has 2 angus beef patties,bacon,lettuce,tomato,mayo,ketchup,mustard,red onion,pickle and slaw and cheese,



added pics


----------



## Fletch_W (Jun 7, 2010)

I worked at the Fudrucker's at Town Center in Kennesaw for a brief spell in college. They are not on my top 10 for hamburgers, FYI. Go across the street to Philly Connection if you want meat, cheese, and bread. Much better in my educated opinion (I've worked at both.)


----------



## burkehunter (Jun 7, 2010)

I never ate at a fudruckers in Ga but they they are on my list.


----------



## Chris S. (Jun 7, 2010)

Teds Montana Grill...........Monterey or the Bison burger with jack cheese best..........heck all the burgers and fries I had there were good and other stuff on the menu as well...........Peachtree city location.


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter (Jun 10, 2010)

5 guys? Really?  Why don't they just go to Wendy's if they want a grease bomb? I like their fries though.  Check out Burger and Shake in Cumming on 306.  Someone out there knows what I'm talking about!


----------



## DocHolliday (Jun 10, 2010)

*Best Burger*

Dawsonville Pool Room


----------



## Born2Trade (Jun 10, 2010)

DocHolliday said:


> Dawsonville Pool Room



YUP


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 10, 2010)

Gonna go out of state on this one and say Sanfords in Cheyenne Wyo 

http://thegrubandpub.com/default.aspx

But in Ga nothing beats the backyard on a big green egg


----------



## Gun Guru (Jun 11, 2010)

DocHolliday said:


> Dawsonville Pool Room




My second favorite.


----------



## MudDucker (Jun 11, 2010)

Used to be the Sportsman Club Grill in downtown Valdosta ... a lovely greasy culinary delight, but some folks bought the place and went upscale.

Now, Slap Daddies on Baytree Rd. in Valdosta.  Great burgers and great toppings!


----------



## Brushcreek (Jun 11, 2010)

best i have ever had is prob 5 guys but the best that's not a chain restaurant is probably the grill in downtown Athens...fries are awesome there too!


----------



## Brushcreek (Jun 11, 2010)

although i have had some daaaaang good ones at many dirt tracks all through the southeast! The dirt track at charlotte and modoc speedway in SC being a few of the tops!


----------



## puddle jumper (Jun 11, 2010)

What??? 
No Varsity...
Good to see im not the only one who hates that place...

PJ


----------



## mikey1297 (Jun 11, 2010)

Unicoidawg said:


> Ribeyes in Cornelia GA............. They take a ribeye steak and grind it up and make a burger out of it....... OUT OF THIS WORLD GOOD!!!!!



+1 they are great


----------



## Moose Master (Jun 16, 2010)

US Cafe on S. Cobb Drive in Smyrna.


----------



## Born2Trade (Jun 16, 2010)

puddle jumper said:


> What???
> No Varsity...
> Good to see im not the only one who hates that place...
> 
> PJ



It must be the novelty idea of the varsity cause there food aint so good (being nice)


----------



## aa136 (Jun 25, 2010)

My grill from my pasture with Alegra seasoning on em with some home cut fries


The other place would have been from Hester's Pool Room in Covington before Sammy died, you could hardly get in the place and the burgers were great and only bought 4 bucks. I miss old Sammy


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Jun 26, 2010)

Jeff Phillips said:


> On my deck!
> 
> Get your ground chuck from Wilkes Meat Market (ground fresh every day or pick a roast and they will grind for you), make 8-12 oz. patties, coat with Lawreys and garlic, cook over a VERY hot fire until the outside is charred and the inside is still pink, add a chunk of extra sharp cheddar to melt!
> 
> I like mine with a sesame bun, videlia onion, Hellmanns Mayo, and Clauessens pickles



Love that Avatar Jeff,


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Jun 26, 2010)

No. GA. Mt. Man said:


> Love that Avatar Jeff,



Thanks Brotha!

I cooked burgers at the neighborhood pool today. Feeding me and my bride, and 3 teenage boys. 5# of fresh ground chuck made 8 great burgers!


----------



## Warthawg (Jun 30, 2010)

My boy thinks Spanky's on River st. in Savannah has the best cheeseburger as long as its buried under some Spanky's Spuds


----------



## EMC-GUN (Jun 30, 2010)

5 guys is ok....I like the Vortex better. If you go to Vortex make sure you go see some bands play at the Masquerade after on North Ave.! I like the burger I made with one lb fatty ground beef, one lb ground deer, and 3 thick slices of hickory smoked bacon ground in it all together. Draped with fresh cut extra sharp cheddar of course! My wife said it was the best burger she ever ate!


----------



## Fishingchickenman (Jun 30, 2010)

Possum Cafe in Tignall GA  or The sandy cross cafe

There good!

CT


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Jul 2, 2010)

*Cart Barn outside of LaGrange*

Awesome sirloin burger as well as other burgers.After eating you can hit a bucket of balls at the driving range right beside it.


----------



## jimbo4116 (Jul 2, 2010)

MudDucker said:


> Used to be the Sportsman Club Grill in downtown Valdosta ... a lovely greasy culinary delight, but some folks bought the place and went upscale.
> 
> Now, Slap Daddies on Baytree Rd. in Valdosta.  Great burgers and great toppings!



The Sportsman Club was good with all that atomosphere and ambiance.  Haven't tried Slap Daddies.

But the best burger in Ga. you can't get anymore.   The Jumbo burger at the Chicken house in Quitman.  Had one every Wed. and Sat. night for about 20 years until Sid and Emily finally retired.


----------



## BigCats (Jul 4, 2010)

DBM78 said:


> City Billards in Aiken SC has the best burger. Its on the menu this is the worlds best cheeseburger. The place is located in downtown Aiken they also have a mighty fine chilli dog.
> 
> Look at the menu from the website below.
> http://www.citybilliardsaikensc.com/



I agree its been years i used to go thru there all the time and i would stop but if you across in Ga stop downtown in Augusta I think its 9th and broad st at the railroad tracks its called the sports center they have the best burger and onion rings and cold beer there is around.


----------



## tommy jacobs (Jul 4, 2010)

Chips road house on Patrick mill road off 316, has one of the best burgers around, and they have a special right now, burger and fries 5.00   cant beat it !!!


----------



## pthunter (Jul 4, 2010)

CRYSTAL BEER PARLOR in beuatifull dowtown by God Savannah!!!!!


----------



## Dub (Jul 4, 2010)

sharpeblades said:


> I like a home made one the best .But for a restaurant i like the bacon double form 5-Guys Burger & fries in Macon Ga.



Couldn't agree more.

Homade for me....but if we are out running errands and want a burger then the 5 Guys in Augusta is a nice stop.  Excellent burgers and hot dogs.


----------



## aligator (Jul 4, 2010)

pthunter said:


> CRYSTAL BEER PARLOR in beuatifull dowtown by God Savannah!!!!!



Every time we to visit relatives in Savannah we have to go there.


----------



## golffreak (Jul 4, 2010)

My answer to "the best" of any type of food in Georgia is 
The Log Cabin in Hilton. All of you owe it to yourselves to make the trip at least once.


----------



## Georgiadawgs78 (Jul 8, 2010)

Born2Trade said:


> Im in lula where is this place?



Take Hwy 51 to homer till it dead ends into historic homer highway. Hang a right heading towards BCHS till it hits 441. Hang a right going South. Go about 2.25 miles till u get to Maysville motors on the right and make a u-turn heading back North on 441. Be on the right at the top of the hill. I don't know which is better the burgers or the owners Mike and Gay Dowdy. It's def worth trying out. I usually go for the burger with ketchup, mayo, and onions with a side of onion rings and some sweet tea. They really put five guys to shame.


----------



## Greenhorn (Jul 14, 2010)

The 4 way in Cartersville get 2 all the way with slaw and fries with gravy.


----------



## TROY70 (Jul 17, 2010)

*burger*

Stinson's Bbq in Lumber City


----------



## iceman64 (Jul 18, 2010)

Huck's Cafe in Commerce, Ga


----------



## Greg Tench (Jul 30, 2010)

Greg-a-burger, Clarkesville Ga.


----------



## SouthGaTrophyHunter (Jul 31, 2010)

TROY70 said:


> Stinson's Bbq in Lumber City



Would have to agree with that. They are good.


----------



## maker4life (Jul 31, 2010)

There used to be a store in Whigham that flat made the best cheeseburger around .When we we younger and reckless we'd hit that place for lunch every Saturday !


----------



## fussyray (Aug 1, 2010)

Rays123 said:


> The Basket Shack in Canton,GA. I love the cheeseburger with everything on it and battered fries, full of grease but I havent had anything thatll compare



x2


----------



## The Original Rooster (Aug 1, 2010)

Holt's Service Station in Warwick, Ga. Holt's closed almost 20 years ago, but they made some great food there. Mrs. Holt hand pattied the burgers and they were awesome.


----------



## CC Rider (Aug 5, 2010)

*Southern Outdoors*



Juiceb23 said:


> Try Moogies in Toccoa or the cafe in Southern Outdoors between Banks Crossing and Homer.  I have had some awesome burgers and those are two of the best I've ever eaten.



Gay and Mike both know how to fix a fat boy up! I work out of town for most of the spring, summer and fall. When get to come back home, I can't wait to eat one of their burgers and an order of taters tots!


----------



## 3ringer (Aug 5, 2010)

The best burger was at Bubba Doo's in Luthersville until some funny talking foreigners took it over. 

Anne's Snack Shack is good if you don't get shot,robbed or beat up while waiting one hour for your huge burger. I got yelled at by Miss Anne just for walking inside before she was ready for me to come in. 

You can get the $ 100.00 burger at the Flying Machine by the Briscoe Airport in Lawrenceville for $ 6.95. I like to sit out on the patio and watch the planes come and go. I will have a ice cold mug of brew while I am waiting. Man this beer is so cold it will have ice crystals floating on the top. Forget the burger , with our hot summer, I think I will stop by there after work tomorrow.


----------



## Cavalry Scout (Aug 6, 2010)

Ranger Burger at Four winds!!!!!!


----------



## bnew17 (Aug 6, 2010)

_BuckMaster_ said:


> Jacks Hamburgers ...Dublin Ga



if you like jacks you will love minute grill...same type burger,,but better...ALOT cleaner...more room to eat...better atmosphere. Home made fries compared to frozen at jacks.


----------

